# Dremel instead of nail clippers?



## Gentlemommy (Nov 2, 2012)

_I'm thinking of maybe switching from the standard nail clippers to a Dremel. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons? Also, they range in price from $20-$200...can you give me a few models that would work well and not cost an arm and a leg? Favorite brands? Thank you so much!_


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I do both. I'll clip the longest part off, then dremmel the rest smooth. If the nails aren't very long, then I'll just dremmel. I just bought a cheap dremmel at Harbor Freight for around $20. It has 3 speeds, which is good for skittish dogs. I can use the medium or high speed for my boxer, who could care less, but the slow speed for my schizo poodle. I buy the sand paper covers at Home Depot or Lowes - that part wears out similar to ladies' emory boards and has to be replaced from time to time. They're cheap.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

I kinda burnt myself a few times using my dremel (at low speed). Just be careful...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Dogs are going to be harder to acclimate to a dremel most times, as it's loud and feels funny (vibrating) on their nails. It gets a closer shave and less risk of quicking though. It's a little more time consuming and if you hit your nail on accident it's gonna get messed up and you'll have to trim it down or file it. If you get clothing/hair near it, it will rip/twist/shred them. 

This is the make/model I have for doing my own dog's nails and I use the same model at the grooming area of the park where I work to trim dog's nails twice a month for a fee.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I use dremel only. I use once a week so i never need to clip them. I bought the dremel mini mite at walmart for about 20$ and i have no complaints  works great and i have two medium sized dogs (somebody on the forum
Recommended it). I dont see how a expensive one would work better *lol*


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I have used a Dremel Mini Mite and a Dremel Multi Pro with Buster. I cant say how they compare to nail clippers. Bus has been raised with nail grinding, Ive never clipped his nails. 

Definitely use caution when using a dremel (or other rotary tool). It will catch any hair, yours or the dogs, that gets near the grinding band and yank it out. It will heat up with prolonged contact with the dogs nail causing pain. It can very easily remove skin (again yours or the dogs) if it touches, even for a second. If its strong enough to handle dog nails, it will go through human nails even faster.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Salina said:


> I use dremel only. I use once a week so i never need to clip them. I bought the dremel mini mite at walmart for about 20$ and i have no complaints  works great and i have two medium sized dogs (somebody on the forum
> Recommended it).* I dont see how a expensive one would work better *lol**


IME, they're faster and quieter. I've gotten to use better models than mine and I sure wish I had the money to upgrade right now. These will get the job done, it could just be a lot easier on the dog being quicker and quieter.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

There is a fantastic website with all the instructions you need at www.doberdawn.com but it seems to be down temporarily. When it comes back up, there's a link on the left on how to dremel dog nails.

Many people prefer the cordless versions. If you get a 4.8V model, that would be fine for one medium or small dog. If you have multiple dogs or just a big one with long or thick nails it may not have enough power. I upgraded to a 7.2v model and it does great for all three Samoyeds. There's a new 10V lithium model that I would love to have. If you go with the corded models, the cheapest one will have plenty of power.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> IME, they're faster and quieter. I've gotten to use better models than mine and I sure wish I had the money to upgrade right now. These will get the job done, it could just be a lot easier on the dog being quicker and quieter.


I use it once a week so it really only takes a minute per dog (ok maybe two) *lol*


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Dremel Stylus I use for dogs at work which is my preferred model. I have the equivalent to a mini mite at home I'll use if I forget to bring the other one home, and it does the job as well, but takes longer. It's not a big deal on my Papillon, but on the Boxer mix it feels like it takes forever.


----------

